# M3 CSL beats the 8 min barrier on the 'Ring



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*M3 CSL breaks the 8 min barrier on the 'Ring*

The latest issue of Sport Auto, Germany took the M3 CSL for a Supertest on the Nurbugring.

Ring lap time was 7:50 min :yikes:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Big deal... a Touareg V10 can do it in that time!


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

JPinTO said:


> Big deal... a Touareg V10 can do it in that time!


Big difference between a I6 and V10.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

How about comparing a V10 with another V10 ?  

Wait until the official Ring figures for the E60 M5 are published  

Over 500 hp will send that Touareg where it actually belongs to :thumbup:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

You guys are gullible! :rofl: 

No Touareg's going to do that in 8 seconds--- V10 or V12. It weights over 5500 lbs.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> You guys are gullible! :rofl:
> 
> No Touareg's going to do that in 8 seconds--- V10 or V12. It weights over 5500 lbs.


Hmm, X5 Lemans did it in 7:49  :rofl:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hmm, X5 Lemans did it in 7:49  :rofl:


Yah... that's an X5 not a Touareg. With a V12 and half a ton less weight.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> Yah... that's an X5 not a Touareg. With a V12 and half a ton less weight.


That X5 was an amazing car and Hans Stuck was driving.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> The latest issue of Sport Auto, Germany took the M3 CSL for a Supertest on the Nurbugring.
> 
> Ring lap time was 7:50 min :yikes:


That's very fast for sure. Take a look at the link listing times at the Ring over the years. A 7:50 is special.

Nurburgring Laptimes


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Whoa! That's quick!

Care to post and translate the article for us


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Exact same time as posted by the Lamborghini Murciélago, that's pretty cool. :thumbup:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Topaz330xi said:


> Exact same time as posted by the Lamborghini Murciélago, that's pretty cool. :thumbup:


This post inspired me to find a CSL desktop pic...

These are the few I found on bmw.com:

When you pull up behind this at the stoplight, don't try and race it unless you are packing some serious power...









...that can compete with this:









Of course, the winner of my search was this one. The M3 always looks best when it is at work doing it's magic... :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow, Sarafil, those are very cool pictures, thanks for sharing.

Yeah, it's a freaking car.

They could save some more weight by using Tim's (our Admin) small battery trick.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

That car is just so wonderful.

Sarafil, the best picture that I have seen of it was in Automobile Magazine. They had a shot of the CSL lifting a front inside wheel in a turn. Really cool.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

nate328Ci said:


> That car is just so wonderful.
> 
> Sarafil, the best picture that I have seen of it was in Automobile Magazine. They had a shot of the CSL lifting a front inside wheel in a turn. Really cool.


 :jawdrop:

I need to find a way to get my hands on one of these. Or, if that doesn't work, I can buy that Estoril Blue M3 and convert it into a CSL... :str8pimpi


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> This post inspired me to find a CSL desktop pic...
> 
> These are the few I found on bmw.com:
> 
> ...


Damn that is a sweet looking car. Color and everything.


----------

